# Ibanez AF207 (Jazz content inside)



## yevetz (Sep 28, 2007)

Hiroshi Yamaoka the master of 7 string Jazz guitar


----------



## darren (Sep 28, 2007)

God i love that chord melody stuff. Brilliant.

Thanks, Vova!


----------



## yevetz (Sep 28, 2007)

darren said:


> God i love that chord melody stuff. Brilliant.
> 
> Thanks, Vova!





Peace, Jazz, Love


----------



## jim777 (Sep 28, 2007)

We should get up a collection to buy him some flat wound strings. And another pickup. Fine talent, but straight jazz shouldn't be that bright.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 28, 2007)

Even this is a bit too bright for me


----------



## yevetz (Sep 28, 2007)

jim777 said:


> We should get up a collection to buy him some flat wound strings. And another pickup. Fine talent, but straight jazz shouldn't be that bright.





jim777 said:


> Even this is a bit too bright for me




You can control it with tone knob


----------



## jim777 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, to a degree you can, you should, and he doesn't. That was my point. But as I also stated, it's nice playing.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 28, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Hiroshi Yamaoka the master of 7 string Jazz guitar




Cool vids! I love the sound of that guitar too.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice vids Yev.

 


... oh no, wait : 



EDIT : guys, come on... No need to repost the videos in your replies. Especially on the same page!


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 28, 2007)

I can never get enough of this guy, he's so talented but so funny to watch





actually... this is the best he's every done, just the facial expressions


----------



## yevetz (Sep 28, 2007)

Mattayus said:


> I can never get enough of this guy, he's so talented but so funny to watch



Yes he is cool....but guitar is 1 string missing


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 3, 2007)

jim777 said:


> Even this is a bit too bright for me



Damn, you are hardcore. 

Sounded pretty good to me, but then I think the jazz guys occasionally go a little far in rolling off the treble.


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2008)

Bump for you NH guys, there's one of these at Daddy's Junky Music in Portsmouth right now. I didn't really play it at all, it's badly out of tune and just sitting on the floor for $1800.


----------



## TaronKeim (Apr 5, 2008)

jim777 said:


> Fine talent, but straight jazz shouldn't be that bright.



I think that is a matter of opinion. Not all jazz cats use a rolled off tone for playing "straight" jazz. 

If you want to play to conventions, that is fine, but there is always room for a different voice singing the same song, no?

Also, if you think that is bright, you should listen to Ted Greene on a Telecaster when he doesn't roll the tone back!

_TJK*


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 6, 2008)

^I, for one, don't.


----------

